
Faster typing via deliberate practice with feedback - localhost
https://www.keybr.com/
======
Cactus2018
This typing tool is nice!

I learned I've been pressing the [Y] key with the wrong finger.

The profile page has many charts and statistics.

ps. If you have FLASH active in your browser, check out the zombie shooter
themed typing game _" ZOMBIE TYPOCALYPSE"_. // or on steam check out the
arcade game _" Typing of the Dead: Overkill"_ (game play video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jslf5hJMtvs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jslf5hJMtvs)
)

